# Nice NISMO Nissan Pick Up



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Spotted at the JGTC/D1 Grand Prix Japan versus USA event in California Speedway last week. It's called a Titan and the pictures don't do it justice. Oh and a couple of other Nissan ones that I snapped.

A big thankyou goes out to Shin at PROSPEC for providing us with tickets for the event. Top bloke  .

Glen


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Great pics Glen, glad to hear it all went well. :smokin:


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, nice pics.  Race cars look so cool. :smokin: 

Like the pick-up truck too, but is that its engine poking out of the back?

Yet another post that makes me want to move to Japan.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

tim b said:


> Yet another post that makes me want to move to Japan.


Although these pics are all from California


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh yeah. Doh! Should have read the post more carefully instead of gawping at the cars. Seen so many cool race car pics from Japan recently I assumed it was there.

I will change my statement to "Another post that makes me want to move to Japan or Cali" then.  Either of those places has gotta be better than smelly England.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

More pics here guys  .

http://www.driftworks.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=1872&page=1&pp=20

Glen


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

tim b said:


> ..."Another post that makes me want to move to Japan or Cali" then.  Either of those places has gotta be better than smelly England.


Amen 

Glen, did you get to see the Nismo R34 JGTC racer in action on the track?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

skymania said:


> Amen
> 
> Glen, did you get to see the Nismo R34 JGTC racer in action on the track?


Unfortunately they didn't run it which is such as shame as the sound is amazing. I did see the 34 JGTC car run at one of the NISMO Festivals (can't remember which one) and they are superb pieces of kit. No doubt NISMO will run them every now and again at one of their prestigious events.

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Ah here we go found my pics of a couple that circulated. The first one is from the NISMO Festival 2001 and the second from the same event in 2002.

Contrasting weather for both years though. One was so hot and the other so wet.

Glen


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

That rear is sooo sweet


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I saw one of those Titans when I was over to the US this summer on holiday. It´s not the nismo-version but it still looks mean! 
Here it is:









There are also some pics in the gallery from when I visited Motorex if anybody wants to see...

Rgds,
Perra


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

You guys don't get the Titan? Dang, one mean ass truck, gotta love em! Well you get GTRs so you have no right to complain


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for the pix, Glen. Looks like a fun day in the Sun!

Cya O!


----------



## kristofer (Oct 21, 2001)

tim b said:


> Wow, nice pics.  Race cars look so cool. :smokin:
> 
> Like the pick-up truck too, but is that its engine poking out of the back?
> 
> Yet another post that makes me want to move to Japan.


The engine in the back is jst to show off there supercharger kit they have mounted on the Titan. Although not in stores yet but it should pump up this mean machine to about 400-450hp.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

appreciate the superb pics. Wish i was there. I guess i will have to settle for Tokyo Auto Salon, D1 GP and JGTC this year, to name a few!


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

that...is the sexiest truck i have ever seen...


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Superb pics Glen!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

How about the Armada? do you get that one?

http://press.nissan-global.com/COMM...THFINDER_ARMADA/HIGH/pathfinder_armada_01.jpg


----------



## kristofer (Oct 21, 2001)

Sadly no...
We dont get any of the bigger suvs/pickups


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

be glad you don't, the armada is hideous and moreso in person.

if they actually produce this truck the performance would be insane compared to the dodge ram SRT-10 (the viper powered dodge truck) especially when you take price into account. you could probably assemble that truck (base price of $23,000 USD; $12,250 british pounds) and still come in under $40,000 USD ($21,000), less than the cost of the SRT-10 and with more power.

NISMO better get on it, i want one!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

kaneda said:


> be glad you don't, the armada is hideous and moreso in person.


I love the styling on the armada, to each his own


----------

